
Running graph-traversal algorithms in the Google Cloud - josh_fyi
http://www.cloudcomputing-news.net/news/2016/oct/06/breaking-boundaries-how-freightos-achieved-high-speed-graph-search-cloud/
======
mehmedrecip
I wondered how routing engines do it. (Air ticketing, Waze, etc.) They send
the traveling salesman (right, there are more efficient algos!) through their
entire network of routes, and that's while you wait. But I still don't totall
understand how the authors of this article did it.

~~~
josh_fyi
@scottalpert Yes. It's strange. You'd think that every app conforms to the
usual design assumptions. But some apps really do need to be different.

------
scottalpert
Google really tries to put your application in the AppEngine box, though of
course you do it yourself and go with GCE. When will we get a PaaS that lets
you run these big-memory apps? Or maybe you just need to be on AWS?

